# Pics of my 94 ;)



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

here are some pics i took of my technically 94 Se-R. everything was converted to a 91-92 except for the gauges


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

What did you do to the front turn signal lens? Maybe it's just me, but they look colorized.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

maybe he used the krylon paint, or maybe theyre jdm(they look darker tho)


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

Centurion said:


> *What did you do to the front turn signal lens? Maybe it's just me, but they look colorized. *


 they are painted with transparent lens paint yamaha orange, they came out a lil darker than i expected but still look nice....fake JDM 0wNZ j00!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

707nismo said:


> *they are painted with transparent lens paint yamaha orange, they came out a lil darker than i expected but still look nice....fake JDM 0wNZ j00! *


i was right then.......i own lol


----------

